# Suggest the Best mp3 Player price no bar



## Gollum (Oct 3, 2013)

I already have an iPod Classic 160 6th Gen. and not happy with it.

So fireaway


----------



## sksundram (Nov 14, 2013)

^^what's so special about it


----------



## Gollum (Nov 15, 2013)

Special about what? iPod?
there is nothing special about the iPod.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 15, 2013)

If budget is not an issue get HiFiMAN HM-901+Balanced straight away.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 15, 2013)

Well I didn't expect that!
that's more like the cost of a new mid range notebook 
Do you have any other suggestion.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 15, 2013)

Send Hakimtai a PM,the best guy here for portables.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 15, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Well I didn't expect that!
> that's more like the cost of a new mid range notebook
> Do you have any other suggestion.



Check out FiiO X3. Initially it had some firmware issues. I hope it may have resolved now.
FiiO X3 DAP Portable Digital Audio Player
or
If you are fond of BBE Eq then see if any Cowon player impresses you.


----------



## sksundram (Nov 15, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Special about what? iPod?
> there is nothing special about the iPod.



No man.. I didn't reply to your post.. Somebody else has posted before me and i replied to that.. But it's not showing right now.. Don't know what happened


----------



## josin (Nov 15, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Check out FiiO X3. Initially it had some firmware issues. I hope it may have resolved now.
> FiiO X3 DAP Portable Digital Audio Player
> or
> If you are fond of BBE Eq then see if any Cowon player impresses you.



X3 is a bit dark sounding, but it can work as a DAC for your lap/desktop and its full value for money. On the alternative you can also consider these
1.iBasso DX50
2.The Astell & Kern AK120 ( Oh man this thing is beauty and worth buying for its looks alone. Please don't look at its price)
3. iBasso DX100 (this one has android as its OS and you can use any android media player like poweramp to play the music)
4. Fiio X5 (coming soon.....may come to India in Jan 2014 @proaudiohome and can cost you anything between 28K to 32K)

for further reading *www.head-fi.org/products/category/digital-audio-flac-mp3-players


----------



## samudragupta (Nov 15, 2013)

+1 to the Astell & Kern AK120. if budget is no bar then this is a must for an audiophile


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 15, 2013)

*www.ohgizmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/colorfly_c4_pro.jpg
COLOFLY C4.
Much better looks than I pod:/


----------



## Anorion (Nov 15, 2013)

cowon d2+
little old, but best thing is that it has a battery life of 50+ hours of continuous playback (check that with others, sure they are in range of 10-20 hours)
use regularly, lasts about a week with 4-6 hours of music every day

should be less than 5k


----------

